
Julia Language for Raspberry Pi - bootload
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/julia-language-raspberry-pi/
======
KenoFischer
There's just something magical about blinking LEDs in programming. I fondly
remember hooking up rows and rows of LEDs to the GPIO of an AVR when I was a
kid (maybe I should find that board and hook up the LLVM AVR backend to julia
;), but the RPi does make that kind of thing a whole lot easier. I'm glad this
collaboration worked out.

